# subwassertang emersed?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes. Keep it close to 100% humidity as you can. I ran a CO2 line into the emersed setup just to see if it would grow faster compared to the exact same setup on the other side without CO2. It does. I didn't go as far as to weight the dry masses, but from simply looking at it, I'm guessing 30-40% more growth compared to non-CO2.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Did you release the C02 into the air or in the water?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Air. The setup was sealed except for two small 4" slits in the acrylic piece covering the tank.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Interesting. What was it growing on or in? I presume the slits are to prevent heat build up?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Stainless steel mesh.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

How much water, how deep?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

~1-2". Used a few misters to keep everything moist.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Thats what I was planning, misting with a diluted fert mix. A pinch of Kn03 and plantex in a spray bottle of water, mist once a day. I have some humidity trays and domes. Not sure if it would get too hot or not.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

awesome! are you gonna sell some of that on your site if you're successful?? I'm VERY interested!!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes, and I have some available while I am experimenting. I am also growing some on wood, if it works.


----------

